# Stoops to FSU...



## James12 (Nov 14, 2019)

....it’s coming.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 14, 2019)

I'd like to see Bob in Tally!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 14, 2019)

Which one?


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 14, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> Which one?


The KY one........


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 14, 2019)

He’d be a great hire. I think he’s a good coach. He’s done well at UK. He’d out recruit Mullenlick and out coached him.


----------



## James12 (Nov 15, 2019)

Bob


----------



## FootLongDawg (Nov 15, 2019)

If its Bob, happy days again for FSU, if its his brother, not so much.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2019)

Chokelahoma  2.0


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

FootLongDawg said:


> If its Bob, happy days again for FSU, if its his brother, not so much.



I'd rather them keep Odell than to hire Mark Stoops


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He’d be a great hire. I think he’s a good coach. He’s done well at UK. He’d out recruit Mullenlick and out coached him.



That's not the Stoops he's referencing although Mark's name is being thrown around.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 15, 2019)

We needed another “Stoops to FSU” thread?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> We needed another “Stoops to FSU” thread?




What else is there to talk about concerning FSU football??


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2019)

Maybe both of them are coming.


----------



## James12 (Nov 15, 2019)

Tallahassee Democrat now saying Bob isn’t a candidate.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Nov 15, 2019)

UF must be taking Missouri pretty lightly to be trolling the Noles again.

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 15, 2019)

Big Game Bob says he don't want any part of that dumpster fire


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 15, 2019)

https://247sports.com/college/flori...h-FSU-football-no-longer-candidate-138621281/


----------



## James12 (Nov 15, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Big Game Bob says he don't want any part of that dumpster fire



I think it was more big money Bob


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Maybe both of them are coming.



Or maybe neither.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 15, 2019)

I hear Butch Jones is looking..


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hear Butch Jones is looking..


I'd only wish Bootch on Florida or Tennessee (maybe Auburn) but that's just cruel and unusual punishment to any other program.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 15, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hear Butch Jones is looking..



I'll pass??

I imagine they'll be looking hard at Campbell and Norvell and possibly Mike Leach. I'd like to see Franklin but I doubt he'll leave Psu.


----------



## jmac7469 (Nov 16, 2019)

As a Gator I really hope FSU gets the right coach in there. College football in the state of Florida is better when Florida and fsu are near or in the top 10.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll pass??
> 
> I imagine they'll be looking hard at Campbell and Norvell and possibly Mike Leach. I'd like to see Franklin but I doubt he'll leave Psu.


Franklin is a tool!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Franklin is a tool!!



I can't help he about whooped yalls favorite DC after a game.?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't help he about whooped yalls favorite DC after a game.?


He would’ve kicked 3rd and Grantham tail too. Fat, buffet 3rd n Grantham would’ve lost!!?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He would’ve kicked 3rd and Grantham tail too. Fat, buffet 3rd n Grantham would’ve lost!!?



Tell us how you really feel Brother Brown!???


----------



## lampern (Nov 16, 2019)

Why not Urban Meyer?


----------



## Gator89 (Nov 16, 2019)

lampern said:


> Why not Urban Meyer?



that would be ultimate irony, my sister is a null fan, she hates Meyer.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 17, 2019)

**Inside Scoop**

Mrs Daphne...sect 31 row 4 seat 23.

27 yr season ticket holder.

Stoops, Bob....write it in the books!

Fun conversation yesterday


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

RedHills said:


> **Inside Scoop**
> 
> Mrs Daphne...sect 31 row 4 seat 23.
> 
> ...



Good lord...???

I'm out of this conversation until we announce a coach. I hope it's Bob and not Primetime. ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

RedHills said:


> **Inside Scoop**
> 
> Mrs Daphne...sect 31 row 4 seat 23.
> 
> ...


Good enough for me. Congrats Noles, can't believe you pulled it off!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good enough for me. Congrats Noles, can't believe you pulled it off!


??


----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2019)

Don’t believe it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 17, 2019)

James12 said:


> Don’t believe it


It’s not that far fetched.. Heck, you boys thought Winston was innocent regardless of the proof against him so why should this be any different?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 17, 2019)

They can't even figure out which Stoops they are talking about getting


----------



## James12 (Nov 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It’s not that far fetched.. Heck, you boys thought Winston was innocent regardless of the proof against him so why should this be any different?



I let the authorities make those calls sir ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 17, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> They can't even figure out which Stoops they are talking about getting



Pretty sure we know which this thread references...The potty mouth dogs are the ones who cant figure it out.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 18, 2019)

So Mrs Daphne might be wrong !#@$

https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...m-bob-stoops-florida-state-seminoles-football


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 18, 2019)

I think Fleck would be a good hire......

But I y'all will probably end up with M. Stoops, just saying.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 18, 2019)

Big difference in Bob and Mark IMO . That's why Bob was at OU and Mark is at KY.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 18, 2019)

Paul Johnson might come out of retirement


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

RedHills said:


> So Mrs Daphne might be wrong !#@$
> 
> https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...m-bob-stoops-florida-state-seminoles-football



Mrs Daphne is gonna be ticked OFF


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 18, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> I think Fleck would be a good hire......
> 
> But I y'all will probably end up with M. Stoops, just saying.



M Stoops should be at the bottom of the list.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 20, 2019)

It's been too quite....so lets just throw some more names out there.

Brian Kelly  (ND)

https://247sports.com/college/flori...rch-Brian-Kelly-buyout-Notre-Dame--138917129/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2019)

RedHills said:


> It's been too quite....so lets just throw some more names out there.
> 
> Brian Kelly  (ND)
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/flori...rch-Brian-Kelly-buyout-Notre-Dame--138917129/



His head would explode within 2 games..?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2019)

He'd be better than most of the names on the list though.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## fish hawk (Nov 20, 2019)

FSU deserves Brian Kelly,ha.


----------



## James12 (Nov 20, 2019)

Please.dont.be.true....


----------



## James12 (Nov 20, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> FSU deserves Brian Kelly,ha.



Nooooooo


----------



## RedHills (Nov 21, 2019)

Pres John Thrasher asking boosters for a little more!!

Well goodness, what DID it cost for BGB?!? (Bob Stoops)
https://247sports.com/college/flori...ions-from-boosters-for-renaissance-138972239/


----------



## lampern (Nov 21, 2019)

Rich Rodriguez


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2019)

lampern said:


> Rich Rodriguez



Jack Del Rio.....


----------



## lampern (Nov 21, 2019)

Jay Gruden....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2019)

Gus Malzahn.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2019)

Bill Belichick


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 22, 2019)

I heard they were gonna bring in Gator Mcklusky


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 22, 2019)

Gene Chezzit


----------



## buckpasser (Nov 22, 2019)

I’m just north of Tally and heard from a reliable source they are actually rehiring Bobby Bowden.  To be announced tomorrow.


----------



## joepuppy (Nov 22, 2019)

Lou Holtz. He's doing good to be mid eighty's.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 22, 2019)

Bobby Petrino?


----------



## James12 (Nov 22, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Bobby Petrino?



I'd take his offense.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Mike Bobo


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 23, 2019)

Derek Dooley..............


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

It’ll be some new up and coming coach like Norvell or the dude from Iowa with no history or relationships in the area - he’ll either be the next big thing or fall off into mediocrity like Fuentes has at VA Tech.  

I’m so excited


----------



## elfiii (Nov 23, 2019)

Les Miles


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Houston Nutt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2019)

Joe Paterno


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

Terry Bowden


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'd rather them keep Odell than to hire Mark Stoops


I know Odell. Hard working fellow 
Been there awhile.


----------



## lampern (Nov 23, 2019)

Lee Corso


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Pete Carrol


----------



## lampern (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pete Carrol



Actually Pete Carroll would be a good hire if you could get him to leave Seattle.

He is a winner like Stoops


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 23, 2019)

Jimbo. ???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

lampern said:


> Actually Pete Carroll would be a good hire if you could get him to leave Seattle.
> 
> He is a winner like Stoops



He absolutely would


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Jim McElwain


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 23, 2019)

lampern said:


> Actually Pete Carroll would be a good hire if you could get him to leave Seattle.
> 
> He is a winner like Stoops


Long as he don't get caught cheatin


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Long as he don't get caught cheatin



Cheating....Cussing....its all the same


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

lampern said:


> Actually Pete Carroll would be a good hire if you could get him to leave Seattle.
> 
> He is a winner like Stoops



I just threw the name out there jokingly but Pete Carroll is imo one of the best there's ever been. One of only 3 coaches to ever win championships at both levels.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2019)

Jim Donnan.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 23, 2019)

Nobody wants the job. Nobody good anyway.


----------



## atlashunter (Nov 23, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> I hear Butch Jones is looking..



I nominate Kevin Sumlin.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2019)

Apparently Mark Stoops was interviewed and no longer a candidate. Thank ya!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 23, 2019)

Just promote Leavitt. It's been a while since he knocked the kid up side the head. He's mellowed.


----------



## James12 (Nov 23, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Apparently Mark Stoops was interviewed and no longer a candidate. Thank ya!



Wonder why ?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 23, 2019)

Mike Bobo is interviewing Monday according to reports.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 23, 2019)

Just do it!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2019)

James12 said:


> Wonder why ?



Not sure. The article only stated he interviewed, wasn't offered, and he wouldn't be talking with them again...

He then went on to address the interview with the media by saying his heart was at KY and he wasn't leaving..???


----------



## James12 (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Mike Bobo is interviewing Monday according to reports.



Bobo is about to be the new OC in Athens.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2019)

James12 said:


> Bobo is about to be the new OC in Athens.



Hard to believe they want him back after running him out of town...?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Hard to believe they want him back after running him out of town...?


I was always a bobo fan. But yes a lot of ignorant Dawgs hates him.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I was always a bobo fan. But yes a lot of ignorant Dawgs hates him.


His last few years were good! Early, the only red zone play he would call was the fade to the corner. Coley ain't getting it done. Hard to think the Dawgs have gone 4 games without a rushing TD!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 24, 2019)

What's the FSU fans think about Kiffin?


----------



## James12 (Nov 24, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's the FSU fans think about Kiffin?



I’d take him tomorrow.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Nov 24, 2019)

James12 said:


> I’d take him tomorrow.


I honestly think he would do really well there


----------



## alphachief (Nov 24, 2019)

James12 said:


> I’d take him tomorrow.


He’d be a train wreck waiting to happen.  They’d need a solid moral turpitude clause!


----------



## James12 (Nov 24, 2019)

alphachief said:


> He’d be a train wreck waiting to happen.  They’d need a solid moral turpitude clause!



But the offense would be fun to watch


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's the FSU fans think about Kiffin?



Pass


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 24, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's the FSU fans think about Kiffin?



Probably take a healthy raise to pry Lane away from the rich good looking women in Boca....


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobo just boarded a plane for Tallahassee. Interesting to say the least that FSU is interested in him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Bobo just boarded a plane for Tallahassee. Interesting to say the least that FSU is interested in him.



Looks like they didnt put enough fuel in the plane and he'll be stopping in Athens.


----------



## James12 (Nov 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Pass


?


----------



## riverdiver (Nov 24, 2019)

If you’re going to fire a coach, particularly during the season, seems like you’d have a general idea who you’re going to hire.

“Big Game” Bob? Really? He’s the guy they were hoping for?

Why not call him to gauge interest before you fire your coach? FSU used to be a high profile program....seems like the fan base is going to start feeling embarrassed knowing the power brokers/big money boosters are wandering around hat in hand begging someone to take the job.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 24, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like they didnt put enough fuel in the plane and he'll be stopping in Athens.


He’d be a great hire.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 24, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> He’d be a great hire.



Dont let the rest of the dog pound hear that. Talk about riled up.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 25, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> What's the FSU fans think about Kiffin?


He's a numb....eer bolt.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 25, 2019)

Heard the meeting with Bobo went great!!!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 25, 2019)

The latest mush from Tomahawknation.

Even saying Richt was contacted!

https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...ops-florida-state-seminoles-football-franklin


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 25, 2019)

RedHills said:


> The latest mush from Tomahawknation.
> 
> Even saying Richt was contacted!
> 
> https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...ops-florida-state-seminoles-football-franklin



Richt already got run out of ThugU for being too straight laced. Ain't NO WAY CriminoleU gonna tolerate him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 25, 2019)

This could get interesting....
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ta...act-heres-why-it-could-matter/?outputType=amp


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 26, 2019)

Wow,no one wants the job!!!


----------



## RedHills (Nov 26, 2019)

Vegas has odds on Matt Campbell (Iowa St)

https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...oles-next-hc-florida-state-football-vegas-bet


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2019)

I hear they called Willie and said hey man, we were just kiddin', come on back.


----------



## lampern (Nov 26, 2019)

Tony Sanchez is available


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 26, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Wow,no one wants the job!!!


It's a mess down in Tally. Starting at the top and it's not getting better.


----------



## James12 (Nov 26, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> It's a mess down in Tally. Starting at the top and it's not getting better.



Need to get Kiffin in town to clean it all up.


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2019)

Dang at the dogs posting in an Fsu thread. ??

Yep nobody wants the job.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 26, 2019)

They haven't released his name, only this picture of a serious candidate for the job!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 26, 2019)

Weak.?


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 26, 2019)

Supposedly there are in talks with Steve Spurrier Jr. now. It appears this is close to a done deal...........


----------



## RedHills (Nov 28, 2019)

Getn closer...to either an announcement or not. Figure if no Coach is named Sunday after the FSU/FL game, they've whiffed on about 6 guys and getn closer to Kiffin time  (who reportedly has been vetted)


----------



## James12 (Nov 29, 2019)

Kiffin, why not at this point.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 29, 2019)

Embarrassing


----------



## RedHills (Nov 29, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Embarrassing



Time will tell.


----------



## RedHills (Nov 29, 2019)

Penn St, James Franklin heatn up in the rumor mill via an Orlando Sent article reporting mutual interest. 

Or, they're getn a percentage in helping him leverage PSU extension.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 30, 2019)

Pitiful!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Looks like they didnt put enough fuel in the plane and he'll be stopping in Athens.


Man, I sure hope so!


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

A coach who hasn’t gotten over the hump in the Big 10 is not what I had in mind. But it’s not my say nor money, however FSU did self impose an end of Nov deadline so maybe we’ll know tomorrow.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

James12 said:


> A coach who hasn’t gotten over the hump in the Big 10 is not what I had in mind. But it’s not my say nor money, however FSU did self impose an end of Nov deadline so maybe we’ll know tomorrow.



He's got a better resume than Kiffin...?


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He's got a better resume than Kiffin...?




Kiffin isn’t about the resume, I’m looking for drama, excitement points. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

James12 said:


> Kiffin isn’t about the resume, I’m looking for drama, excitement points. ?


???

If that's what we're shooting for hire Prime Time


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2019)

Should have kept Willie. At least you would have a coach.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should have kept Willie. At least you would have a coach.


What are you talking about? We have a coach now...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 30, 2019)

Barry Odom from Missouri is available.. They just fired him.


----------



## James12 (Nov 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Barry Odom from Missouri is available.. They just fired him.



I secretly was hoping Pruitt wouldn’t make it so he could come to Tallahassee ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 30, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Barry Odom from Missouri is available.. They just fired him.



Is he the one that led them to all those East Championships?


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

Think Franklin’s out...

https://247sports.com/college/flori...ames-Franklin-addresses-FSU-rumors-139552440/


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

I find it quite odd no one seems to want this job


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> I find it quite odd no one seems to want this job


I find it totally understandable.  That job ain’t what it once was.  But their fans still think it is.  Any proven coach would be insane to take that job.  Those people think they are a national power.  They need to find somebody they can get on the cheap who can get them back to baseline.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

Just waiting for the right coach to get fired


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I find it totally understandable.  That job ain’t what it once was.  But their fans still think it is.  Any proven coach would be insane to take that job.  Those people think they are a national power.  They need to find somebody they can get on the cheap who can get them back to baseline.



Bingo.  And Dawgs fans would know the right step- like hiring an FSU assistant to get its program out of the hedges from the Goff and Donnan swamps.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I find it totally understandable.  That job ain’t what it once was.  But their fans still think it is.  Any proven coach would be insane to take that job.  Those people think they are a national power.  They need to find somebody they can get on the cheap who can get them back to baseline.



Some or most may think that..some actually understand the current situation. If a Coach isn't named here within the week, FSU has a bigger problem than they had WITH Taggart.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Some or most may think that..some actually understand the current situation. If a Coach isn't named here within the week, FSU has a bigger problem than they had WITH Taggart.



Yep.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

What's even more odd is the fact Ga fans are checking in daily..?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Some or most may think that..some actually understand the current situation. If a Coach isn't named here within the week, FSU has a bigger problem than they had WITH Taggart.


Yeah that’s probably about right.  So much has changed since the glory days down there.  Florida State can’t recruit their own state like they once did let alone the state of Georgia.  The entire landscape is different.  But guys like my brother in law can not accept that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's even more odd is the fact Ga fans are checking in daily..?


We just want to give you back some of the attention you have showered on us little guy.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's even more odd is the fact Ga fans are checking in daily..?


Now that I think about it its really not that odd that a successful coach running a successful program would want to leave to coach a mid tier acc program


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

I won’t disagree that it’s rapidly falling apart, but they’re less than 5 years from the playoffs and 6 from a Natty.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> We just want to give you back some of the attention you have showered on us little guy.



And us non dog fans get blasted for it Mr big bad marine


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> I won’t disagree that it’s rapidly falling apart, but they’re less than 5 years from the playoffs and 6 from a Natty.


But y’all are the only ones that care.  It is t helping you at all other than being something you can talk about on forums.  Nobody remembers your natty.  It might as well have been in 1980.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> But y’all are the only ones that care.  It is t helping you at all other than being something you can talk about on forums.  Nobody remembers your natty.  It might as well have been in 1980.


?????


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> And us non dog fans get blasted for it Mr big bad marine


Don’t let it make you feel like less of a man.  Not everybody can do it.  You’re actually in the majority.


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> But y’all are the only ones that care.  It is t helping you at all other than being something you can talk about on forums.  Nobody remembers your natty.  It might as well have been in 1980.



You’ve had a long Holiday, get some rest buddy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

James12 said:


> You’ve had a long Holiday, get some rest buddy.


Dont need any buddy.  But it was a kind thought.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 1, 2019)

This is not what Bobby had in mind when FSU decided to join the ACC


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> This is not what Bobby had in mind when FSU decided to join the ACC



Nope.  I concur.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Don’t let it make you feel like less of a man.  Not everybody can do it.  You’re actually in the majority.


Oh it doesn't. Especially when I see folks throw around the fact they're tougher than most because "I'm a marine"...???


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Oh it doesn't. Especially when I see folks throw around the fact they're tougher than most because "I'm a marine"...???


Didn’t say that first part.  But definitely said that last part.  It’s the truth.  I’m proud of it. Means more than a college football national title that’s for sure.  If it bothers you that’s on you.  I do t have throw anything around.  Simply state the truth.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Didn’t say that first part.  But definitely said that last part.  It’s the truth.  I’m proud of it. Means more than a college football national title that’s for sure.  If it bothers you that’s on you.  I do t have throw anything around.  Simply state the truth.



You can state whatever you'd like.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can state whatever you'd like.


Lol.  I wasn’t asking for your permission cat woman.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 1, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  I wasn’t asking for your permission cat woman.


Sleep tight Private Pyle


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sleep tight Private Pyle


Will do GI Jane.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 1, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What's even more odd is the fact Ga fans are checking in daily..?


Everyone loves a good circus. ??‍


----------



## James12 (Dec 1, 2019)

I understand now. Makes sense.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2019)

Pathetic!!!Aint no one beating  the doors down  for that job in Trailerhassee.They so broke the AD is having to beg the boosters for more money,lol


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> But y’all are the only ones that care.  It is t helping you at all other than being something you can talk about on forums.  Nobody remembers your natty.  It might as well have been in 1980.



But it wasn't 1980.  Neither was 1993 or 1999.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 2, 2019)

EEWWEE...it's fixn to happen. Who, I'm not sure 

Decorating Doak!!

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/n...f-doak-campbell-stadium-seminoles/2587974001/


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 2, 2019)

People looking at Doak being painted as though it’s papal smoke.<<<<<<That is funny.


----------



## James12 (Dec 2, 2019)

It’s Franklin or Kiffin.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> But it wasn't 1980.  Neither was 1993 or 1999.


How did y’all come out against Florida Saturday?  That wasn’t 1980 either.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> It’s Franklin or Kiffin.



Man...I don't know. I think Kiffin ends up back in the SEC.

Franklin????   Maybe


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> How did y’all come out against Florida Saturday?  That wasn’t 1980 either.



We suck.  This is true.  We've also won 3 NC's since your last one.  Also true.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm hearing Nick Saban and Lane Kiffin have reunited and are flying into the Tallahassee airport.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'm hearing Nick Saban and Lane Kiffin have reunited and are flying into the Tallahassee airport.



Lol..I got a "friend" in the State Capital building in the top few stories. Hit me up on Fischer leavn, Taggart hire and fire before it went public! HE AIN'T HEARING NOTHING NOW!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

Could the administration be painting the field to buy time??


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 2, 2019)

Gold Ranger said:


> We suck.  This is true.  We've also won 3 NC's since your last one.  Also true.


And your national championships aren’t doing you a bit of good.  In your own words y’all suck.  Ask a top high school player if they care that y’all have more recent national titles.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> ....it’s coming.



Sho nuff!

https://www.tomahawknation.com/flor...oles-next-hc-florida-state-football-vegas-bet


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

https://www.oregonlive.com/collegef...-for-washington-huskies-football-program.html

Anybody else heard of this?


----------



## James12 (Dec 2, 2019)

Saw he’s taking a leadership role there


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> Saw he’s taking a leadership role there



Yep just saw that. That's weird

I was thinking maybe Usc was about to open up...


----------



## James12 (Dec 2, 2019)

I think it’s Franklin, especially after hearing his presser again.  He  said.... “Like I told you, I love Penn State, I love our players. I don’t see that changing any time soon.”

That tells me he loves them, but like most coaches on the move, he didn’t close the door.


----------



## James12 (Dec 2, 2019)

If it is Franklin, I hope he keeps Kendall Briles and QB King who's transferring as a grad Sr from Houston comes, who played under Briles there.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 2, 2019)

Lots of people betting Norvell. Not that it matters really.

He'd be the riskiest hire.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 2, 2019)

They need to clean house and start from scratch.  This west coast/fast break offense is for sissy teams that can’t hang with teams like Clemson/Bama/LSU....good riddance!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/collegef...-for-washington-huskies-football-program.html
> 
> Anybody else heard of this?


Yep. Said he's done coaching. Needs to spend more time with family. Colin cowherd said today he wouldn't be surprised if saban was next to hang it up


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Yep. Said he's done coaching. Needs to spend more time with family. Colin cowherd said today he wouldn't be surprised if saban was next to hang it up



Saban would be surprising. He wants one more trophy.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 2, 2019)

James12 said:


> If it is Franklin, I hope he keeps Kendall Briles and QB King who's transferring as a grad Sr from Houston comes, who played under Briles there.



Be a great guy to red shirt Sims under.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2019)

I’m still hearing Bobo.


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 3, 2019)

https://footballscoop.com/news/early-december-update-at-florida-state/

Lots of jobs open, very few booster pleasing candidates.


----------



## James12 (Dec 3, 2019)

https://www.tallahassee.com/story/s...es-franklin-matt-campbell-taggart/2594252001/


----------



## James12 (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe Norvell - if the announcement isn't coming until the weekend. He’s got a conf championship game left

Blehhh (in best Doe bleat voice)


----------



## RedHills (Dec 3, 2019)

Scratch Matt Campbell off the list.

https://www.espn.com/college-footba...iowa-state-gives-matt-campbell-extension-2025


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

I mean somebody’s eventually gonna want that job.  Won’t they?


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I mean somebody’s eventually gonna want that job.  Won’t they?


I'd imagine there's quite a few that want it. FSU is trying to get the best of a pretty thin field of candidates. I'd also imagine they're a little gun shy to


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> I'd imagine there's quite a few that want it. FSU is trying to get the best of a pretty thin field of candidates. I'd also imagine they're a little gun shy to



You can't tell some of these Ga fans any different. They want Fsu to fail because the Noles are their former team.. ?


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 3, 2019)

Heck, with all the Top Tier coaches on here constantly telling Kirby and Co, and Right and Co prior to that, what their doing wrong you'd think FSU would be beating down their doors.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 3, 2019)

James12 said:


> Maybe Norvell - if the announcement isn't coming until the weekend. He’s got a conf championship game left
> 
> Blehhh (in best Doe bleat voice)



Think I'm gonna jump on the Lane Train at this point..at least it would be fun for a little bit.....toot, toot


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Heck, with all the Top Tier coaches on here constantly telling Kirby and Co, and Right and Co prior to that, what their doing wrong you'd think FSU would be beating down their doors.



Most of those folks are dawg fans.....??


----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Most of those folks are dawg fans.....??



Well duuuhhhhhh, it's a Georgia in Georgia. Ain't no different on ANY other teams forum I'm sure.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Well duuuhhhhhh, it's a Georgia in Georgia. Ain't no different on ANY other teams forum I'm sure.


 nope it's just Dog fans....?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You can't tell some of these Ga fans any different. They want Fsu to fail because the Noles are their former team.. ?


Rim shot!  Don’t quit your day job. I don’t care about Florida State other than I like making fun of their delusional fans.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 3, 2019)

ddgarcia said:


> Well duuuhhhhhh, it's a Georgia in Georgia. Ain't no different on ANY other teams forum I'm sure.


Lol. Your confused. This isn't ANY teams forum. This is the sports forum in woodies campfire forum. Just an FYI for ya


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Rim shot!  Don’t quit your day job. I don’t care about Florida State other than I like making fun of their delusional fans.



Well bless your heart


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Well bless your heart


I’ll take all the blessings I can get.  Even from a simpleton like you.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I’ll take all the blessings I can get.  Even from a simpleton like you.



An arrogant boy such as yourself can sure use em.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 3, 2019)

Breaking on Wiki!!

Done!!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 3, 2019)

Lol...the things people will do. It's already been changed back. Must be a delusional FSU fan and somebody from Memphis fighting.


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 3, 2019)

They misspelled Stoops.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 3, 2019)

Carolina Panthers just fired Ron Rivera


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> An arrogant boy such as yourself can sure use em.


??. Like you’re opposed to arrogance.  You’re Matthew6’s number one butt sniffer.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 3, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??. Like you’re opposed to arrogance.  You’re Matthew6’s number one butt sniffer.




You should really see a Dr.....Your obsession with Matthew6 is getting a little weird.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 3, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You should really see a Dr.....Your obsession with Matthew6 is getting a little weird.


Lol!  This is rich coming from you of all people.?


----------



## James12 (Dec 3, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Think I'm gonna jump on the Lane Train at this point..at least it would be fun for a little bit.....toot, toot



Haha.  See, anything for a pulse at this point!  I agree ?


----------



## James12 (Dec 3, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I’ll take all the blessings I can get.  Even from a simpleton like you.



40 years of drought can play its toll.  It’s ok Lt. Dawg.


----------



## James12 (Dec 3, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> Carolina Panthers just fired Ron Rivera



Yet Arthur keeps Coach Bro around. Smh.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> ??. Like you’re opposed to arrogance.  You’re Matthew6’s number one butt sniffer.


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 4, 2019)

James12 said:


> 40 years of drought can play its toll.  It’s ok Lt. Dawg.


Lt.  dawg.  I think you give him to much credit. He acts like he's fresh out of boot camp


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

James12 said:


> 40 years of drought can play its toll.  It’s ok Lt. Dawg.


Play its toll?  I think you meant take its toll.  Not really.  Nothing I can do about it.  No tolls here.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Lt.  dawg.  I think you give him to much credit. He acts like he's fresh out of boot camp


Shazaam!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> Lt.  dawg.  I think you give him to much credit. He acts like he's fresh out of boot camp



He misspelled Lt Dan. I can picture NickelBack running behind hollering Lt Dannnnnnnn now...?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> He misspelled Lt Dan. I can picture NickelBack running behind hollering Lt Dannnnnnnn now...?


I don’t know nickelback unless you mean that awful band.  I liked when Forrest said, “Lt. Dan, ice creeeaaaam!”


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 4, 2019)

Wow,the sun rises on another day without a coach


----------



## RedHills (Dec 4, 2019)

Saturday/Sunday....after Norvell or Kiffin's Conference Championship game. But I think Kiff is headed to Hog Town.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Play its toll?  I think you meant take its toll.  Not really.  Nothing I can do about it.  No tolls here.



Sorry my panhandle edumication is far beneath the standards of the S. Ga mark.


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

James12 said:


> Sorry my panhandle edumication is far beneath the standards of the S. Ga mark.


Nonsense.  My dad was from the pan handle.  There ain’t no shame in the pan handle.


----------



## James12 (Dec 4, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nonsense.  My dad was from the pan handle.  There ain’t no shame in the pan handle.




? Nole?


----------



## Danuwoa (Dec 4, 2019)

James12 said:


> ? Nole?


 Tiger.  The Auburn variety.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Most of those folks are dawg fans.....??



Now that is a major surprise.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2019)

Looks like Norvell now. Didn't he sing lonely Teardrops.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like Norvell now. Didn't he sing lonely Teardrops.



Norvell Reddinbacher....popcorn guy


----------



## Gator89 (Dec 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Looks like Norvell now. Didn't he sing lonely Teardrops.



Narvel Felts


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Narvel Felts



It all sounds the same in Ky.....?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

BIG news today boys.....

It won't be announced but its yuge!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> BIG news today boys.....
> 
> It won't be announced but its yuge!


Lol...WAY YUGE!@!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2019)

RedHills said:


> Lol...WAY YUGE!@!



Just read your pm. That's exactly who I'm talking about!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 4, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Just read your pm. That's exactly who I'm talking about!



SSShhhhh.....


----------



## RedHills (Dec 5, 2019)

From FSUNews yesterday Thrasher on state of FSU...

Thrasher also offered a quick update to the crowd on the Seminoles' search for their next head football coach.

“We will have some news soon on finding a football coach, but you will have to hold on a little longer," Thrasher said. 

Hehehehehe......


----------



## mamatried (Dec 5, 2019)

Brent Venables YUGE?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 5, 2019)

The sun's gonna set on another coachless day,lol.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 5, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> The sun's gonna set on another coachless day,lol.



When you look out at that sun setting this afternoon and see those hues of red, just know, that represents the blood, this new coach and team will beat out of our opponents!


----------



## RedHills (Dec 6, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> The sun's gonna set on another coachless day,lol.



Been inked for about a week. Announcement Saturday night. Headn south on the Mississippi Queen


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2019)

It’s getting uglier


----------



## James12 (Dec 6, 2019)

https://247sports.com/college/flori...r-Seminoles-football-decommitment--139970445/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> https://247sports.com/college/flori...r-Seminoles-football-decommitment--139970445/



Never heard of her...


----------



## James12 (Dec 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Never heard of her...



4 star out of Tallahassee area (Wakulla).  3rd decommitt in as many days - all stated due to coaching situation.


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> 4 star out of Tallahassee area (Wakulla).  3rd decommitt in as many days - all stated due to coaching situation.



That's the ugliest loss so far...raw talent LB kid like Bradham, other 2...meh.

Rumors Odell retiring...not sure we see a current Coach on the sidelines next year!

But I like who the tea leaves say is going to be here, to rebuild this mess.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 7, 2019)

RedHills said:


> That's the ugliest loss so far...raw talent LB kid like Bradham, other 2...meh.
> 
> Rumors Odell retiring...not sure we see a current Coach on the sidelines next year!
> 
> But I like who the tea leaves say is going to be here, to rebuild this mess.


Hate to see Odell go but I'm sure he's ready to get on some bedding bream this spring.

Ctrl, Alt, Delete and hope this coach is worth his salt because if not.......


----------



## RedHills (Dec 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> 4 star out of Tallahassee area (Wakulla).  3rd decommitt in as many days - all stated due to coaching situation.



Specifically, he said at the Underarmor Awards that if it wasn't Odell, he would reopen his recruitment. Odell needs to call him and talk some sense into him


----------

